

How the Internet will (one day) transform government - briangonzalez
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/clay_shirky_how_the_internet_will_one_day_transform_government.html

======
briangonzalez
I love how Clay thinks society should implement git-like concepts into how we
interact. Could it actually work?

~~~
rmason
I think that it stands a better chance to get started on a local level. Not
just with Git, can you imagine a MINT style presentation of city or township
budgets? Only a handful of people provide input on budgets because of the
difficulty of getting their minds around it. People complain how the money is
spent or not spent after the fact. Radical transparency is the key.

